# Vadai barrel



## fivebk (Mar 21, 2012)

Look what was on my doorstep when I got home this afternoon









BOB


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice! Someday.....


----------



## hvac36 (Mar 21, 2012)

Wait that was mine, UPS man delievered it to the wrong address...


----------



## fivebk (Mar 21, 2012)

hvac36 said:


> Wait that was mine, UPS man delievered it to the wrong address...


 

Something must be messed up Fedex delivered this

BOB


----------



## hvac36 (Mar 21, 2012)

Maybe thats why my Tracking number did not work at UPS


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 21, 2012)

Nicely done Bob!

Don't use the oak stopper! It will stick solid like a rock and you will need a hammer to break it free. 

Get one of the solid silicon stoppers available from Morewine or Vadai.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 21, 2012)

Mike, won't he need to buy two? One solid and one for an air lock. If you do an mlf in the barrel it'll blow a solid bung off if it's properly topped off.


----------



## fivebk (Mar 21, 2012)

I ordered a silicone stopper from Sandor, but his shipping guys didn't get it in the box. I called and it's on it's way. If I get grapes off my vines this summer I'll get a vented bung for that. Still too soon to tell if the vines will do anything this year.

BOB


----------



## tonyt (Mar 21, 2012)

Be sure and follow Sandro's breaking in instructions.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 21, 2012)

I have one of those dry airlocks for my barrels but have never used it. I have never done an MLF or MILF in any of my barrels and don't plan on it. It may happen but not on purpose. I only add wine to the barrels after they have been degassed (if a kit) and bulk aged for a bit or been through MLF if fresh grapes. By the time I add them they are pretty quiet and not active.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2012)

Forgot to mention if your going to do a barrel ferment of say a Chardonnay to break it in just a bit before you put a red in then yes, you will need to cluge an airlock together of sorts or pick up one of the dry airlocks.


----------



## robie (Mar 22, 2012)

I have the silicone, dry air locks for my barrels, as well as the solid and drilled silicone bungs. The dry air locks work great and make a cool puffing sound when the wine is fermenting in the barrel. 

Enjoy that new barrel. Make sure all leaks have stopped before you fill it with wine.


----------

